# Possible to repair a remote sensor?



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

People,


Have a vizio tv, 2009, and all3 remote control sets fail to turn on/off tv as well as change imput status, channels,etc. No way all 3 previously functional remotes can fail in one day. 



TV still turns on/off manually. Has to be the remote sensor board inside, right?


Can this be repaired? I watched a youtube on it, a little tricky......


Thanks.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Maybe I could have posted in the PC forum instead, not sure. But I found out I need a IR sensor. Pops in the back of the TV. No one has them in stock, strangely. Anyone know of a good source where to get these? I only checked with amazon/ebay.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

papereater said:


> People,
> 
> 
> Have a vizio tv, 2009, and all3 remote control sets fail to turn on/off tv as well as change imput status, channels,etc. No way all 3 previously functional remotes can fail in one day.
> ...


Do you have a cel phone with a camera. The camera picks up ir so so if you watch the ir transmitter on the remote through the camera you should be able to see it working. If you don't see it then the remote is the problem.


The most colon cause of a remote not working is that the ir diode breaks the pc board traces where it mounts to the board. Easy fix with a soldering iron.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about a factory re-set on the TV?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Check for Parts here:
https://www.vizpartsdirect.com/?gcl...Pyum41TosPcZtV5QmdgCLu1vf5tWaFboaAnrUEALw_wcB


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Pretty extreme suggestion here.* 

Before ordering anything, unplug the TV for about 10 minutes. You might be amazed and it's cheap.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

What's the model number of the TV set? Is it an IR cable that you're looking for?


Please try GrayHair's suggestion of pulling the TV plug for a few moments.


----------

